# Canis Panther breed



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

When I first saw this breed online I really liked the way they looked, and wanted one. But the more I read about them the less I wanted one. Now I know i'm never going to get one. I kinda feel like just some random person tried to make a new breed, but it didn't work out. And now a few random people breed them because they want a dog that looks like its going to kill some one. 










This is what I found on one breeder's site...didn't make me feel to safe about ever getting one. 

_"This breed was made in the USA by Mr.Cleotha "scropio" Jones and wife Doranna in 1970s (Special thanks to the Jones family).

The Canis Panthers are very muscular dogs that kinda resembles a doberman on steriods, with the exception of colors.Dobies don't come in these solid colors: black, blue, fawn, chocolate and dark chocolate. 

I find these dogs to be the ultimate breed for serious protection work.The canis panther has a natural instinct to be leery of people, they are defensive of His/Her pack (family)and its territory. These dogs are true working dogs who love to please and are not tricked or intimidated.He took the following breeds ;the black great dane, black labradore, doberman pinscher and the staffordshire terrier to come up with the ultimate protection dog. A ignorant person might call these dogs mutts,but they are quit the opposite ,they are a extremly rare breed to own and are a established pure breed .If you want a serious, intelligent, head turning, leery of people , family loving, bad guy stopping dog, then this breed is the one for you.We recommend if you have small children that you puchase a puppy, also the older panthers are for mature handlers, not a person who after a drink or two wants to put his dog on someone, because these dogs will go to work. They are natural protection dogs and they learn real easy, so if you add any protection training to your pup ,(once he becomes of age)he will excel beautifully for you, way past your expectation."_


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow
That is seriously scary that they are kind of encouraging someone who buys one of their puppies to use it as a guard dog. Yikes.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Rottieluv said:


> _"This breed was made in the USA by Mr.Cleotha "scropio" Jones and wife Doranna in 1970s (Special thanks to the Jones family).
> 
> The Canis Panthers are very muscular dogs that kinda resembles a doberman on steriods, with the exception of colors.Dobies don't come in these solid colors: black, blue, fawn, chocolate and dark chocolate.
> 
> I find these dogs to be the ultimate breed for serious protection work.The canis panther has a natural instinct to be leery of people, they are defensive of His/Her pack (family)and its territory. These dogs are true working dogs who love to please and are not tricked or intimidated.He took the following breeds ;the black great dane, black labradore, doberman pinscher and the staffordshire terrier to come up with the ultimate protection dog. A ignorant person might call these dogs mutts,but they are quit the opposite ,they are a extremly rare breed to own and are a established pure breed .If you want a serious, intelligent, head turning, leery of people , family loving, bad guy stopping dog, then this breed is the one for you.We recommend if you have small children that you puchase a puppy, also the older panthers are for mature handlers, not a person who after a drink or two wants to put his dog on someone, because these dogs will go to work. They are natural protection dogs and they learn real easy, so if you add any protection training to your pup ,(once he becomes of age)he will excel beautifully for you, way past your expectation."_


I can't believe someone with this poor grammar is selling anything. I would bold things that make me particularly nauseous, but it would be quicker to bold the things that don't.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I can't believe someone with this poor grammar is selling anything. I would bold things that make me particularly nauseous, but it would be quicker to bold the things that don't.


+1 to that


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I knew a black Lab named Panther.....great dog. If you wanted to make a new breed from him I wouldn't mind  .

Scary that anyone is deliberately breeding any dog to be a hair-trigger attack dog. Not a good situation.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

That's one serious looking doggle.
And yes, I agree....the bad grammar is very offputting...uneducated people breeding potentially dangerous dogs..makes for an addition to BSL. Sad.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is another reason why BSL doesn't work. Once a few breeds are banned, then people will make up new ones to use as "tough dogs"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive gotta be honest that dog is awesome!! I'd have one if the breed was not so shady and if the breeders could spell.
I wouldnt have guessed the breeds involved in its making though i would have guessed Mastiff X Dobe


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Rottieluv said:


> When I first saw this breed online I really liked the way they looked, and wanted one. But the more I read about them the less I wanted one. ]


I have worked several of them and a person I am acquanted with breeds and trains them.

Her web site might offer some other insight.

I enjoy working with them and would have 2 or 3 if I had room for more dogs.


http://www.canispanther.com/


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I have worked several of them and a person I am acquanted with breeds and trains them.
> 
> Her web site might offer some other insight.
> 
> ...


I think they are very handsome dogs....I wish there was more info(on the breed) on that website 

its too bad they have to sell all of all their bulldogs


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup! We just don't have enough people working to get all of our dogs banned.  What we really need are more dogs with hair triggers being sold to equally uneducated homes. Yeah, that should just about do it.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

That website is a joke!

The "facts" on that website are poppycock!



> TAKE A BITE OUT OF CRIME
> Canis Panther


Encouraging the dog the bite trespassers and burglars? Seriously, I guess they aren't aware, or just don't care about BSL, or the fact that in many states, _your dog bites someone, it's your ass, not the criminal's._



> Invest in a Canis Panther, Stop your fear of a predator trying to take away your life, your family, the things you work so hard for.


Invest? It's a dog, it _should_ be part of the family, not sought after as an asset to the home because it "looks mean". I'm sorry, but their "sales pitch" is just playing on the heart-strings and the "fears" many of us have everyday... In no way should that be the reason we get a dog!



> The last thing a criminal wants to come up against is a dog , everyone is *psychologically *afraid of being bitten by a dog, the bark alone has scared off many of intruders.


Everyone? Everyone as in _everyone who has ever lived and ever will live_? Because Just so they know, our emotions are all psychological to begin with, and I'm not psychologically afraid of getting bit by a dog... The bark? Yeah, actually there are many breeds, small breeds, with a big barks that help keep honest people honest... I have a Jack Russel Mix that has a German Shepherd bark... What makes the "Panther's" bark any different?



> Crime Staticics
> As the economy goes down, crime goes up. Tuff Times call for a tuff dog, bred for your family's protection.
> Innocent people are being robbed, raped, assaulted, murdered, battered, shot, stabbed and maimed.


Instead of feeding into the fears of the media, they should first stop and realize that innocent [mostly] people have always been the target of violent crimes... They'd be better of putting this as their slogan, _"Get a Panther, because of the economy,"_ 



> Fact:
> There have been no burglaries
> in a home where a Canis Panther resides.


That's the only "fact" they have? That's not a factual statement. I've never been burglarized, and I've had a 20lb dog with me... I've never been burglarized because I live in a safe community... 

Oh, and if there have never been burglaries because of this dog, why aren't there more "client testimonials"? The link doesn't work. -.-

I don't care what anyone thinks or has to say, that website is a joke! A laughing stock, and as gorgeous and intimidating that breed looks, I would never sell into their game.

I stopped after that first page, so please tell me... Did they breed these dogs for anything else but looking mean? Are they healthy? Probably not. 

Once again, you have to thank "joe-schmo" for having an idea.


----------



## moots (Oct 26, 2009)

I love it how that site is basically telling people who read it "Buy this dog or you will get murdered raped bashed and robbed, because of the economy"


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

If looking for a protection breed maybe try a Donovan Pincher instead.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting mix, I wonder what they look like without cropping and docking?


----------



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah I thought the way they are marketing that dog is just a bit out there. It makes people that just want a dog family dog not want to buy one. I also can't find anything about health problems on them yet.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rottieluv said:


> Yeah I thought the way they are marketing that dog is just a bit out there. *It makes people that just want a dog family dog not want to buy one.* I also can't find anything about health problems on them yet.


I think thats what their aiming for, they don't want to sell thier dogs as family pets thats not the "market" they want.

I think a lot of working breeders try and turn away people who want just a "Family pet" because some breeds just arn't made for that sorta thing.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

deege39 said:


> That website is a joke!
> 
> The "facts" on that website are poppycock!


I agree and had hoped people would look thru the website in some detail and point out quite of few things that seems out of place to me. This acquantice is not a friend of mine and I failed to mentioned that in observing her so called highly obedience trained *panthers* they were quite unruley to say the least. They exibited a high level of energy that indicated to me and others that they were somewhat uncontrollable besides sending signals that they would be very agreesive considering that she had to keep them under tight control and could not control barking. These details might seem normal for a good protection dog that people look for in such a dog???

I guess if her dogs has there CGC's then everything must be cool and under control right?

I do agree that there is something about her/website that I just cannot put my finger on. ????????????????


I think having stepped back and looking at my comment that I have described the perfect protection dog in many peoples eyes.? I think I need help in this case.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I think thats what their aiming for, they don't want to sell thier dogs as family pets thats not the "market" they want.
> 
> I think a lot of working breeders try and turn away people who want just a "Family pet" because some breeds just arn't made for that sorta thing.


Which breeds are not made to be pets? Common breeds of course. I would think just about any commonly found breed makes an excellent pet.

I am also of the opinion that pretty much any dog will attempt to protect it's owner. Zero loves everyone, but the one time we were out in the yard and the crazy guy across the street was off his meds and screaming profanities at people, Zero was at the end of his leash growling at the guy. I've never seen him growl at anyone before. The guy would've had 15 lbs of angry cocker spaniel to deal with if he'd come after me. Not saying that Zero would make a good protection dog, but he'd give it a try. Brutus, however, not so much. He'd probably watch and try to figure out who was going to go feed him next.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Many breeds were not created to be pets and it is not the goal of working breeders to have their loggers for pets.

A couple breeds would be Greyhound or Patterdale/Fell Terrier.

Many people believe there dogs will protect them, they need a reality check.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

hulkamaniac said:


> Which breeds are not made to be pets? Common breeds of course. I would think just about any commonly found breed makes an excellent pet.


Border collies are not made to be pets at all... Not to say they don't make a good pet for the right owner but most people do not need a border collie and would probably find owning one wearying.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

At the same time though, do you really think these dogs are working dogs like you're talking about? They certainly aren't being marketed like that. From the website, it sounds like they're an alam system to install. I'd argue that the dog is being marketed to families, maybe not as a pet but not really a "working dog" either. Look at all the "facts" on the front page. That's fearmongering. I see a lot more about getting a natural, instincive protector rather than training/maintaining it.


----------



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I think a lot of working breeders try and turn away people who want just a "Family pet" because some breeds just arn't made for that sorta thing.


My dog is a working dog and he is a GREAT family pet. Not thmany people use dogs for work anymore.....or well most people don't. This is just my opinion, but that one breeder I was looking is breeding junk yard type dogs. I have found a few more sites where they breed them to protect the owner's family. 

Its still a pretty dog though.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Border collies are not made to be pets at all... Not to say they don't make a good pet for the right owner but most people do not need a border collie and would probably find owning one wearying.


I really enjoy my boarder collie. She is very quick to learn excited to learn and full of energy. She is my show off dog. I take her places when I want to show off a behaved dog. A dog that follows me stays at my side and can follow simple obedience commands.
However she doesn't like to be handled like most dogs. She is more of a hands off type. Then there is the instinct of herding. The other dogs are not happy when she tries to herd them


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, really is a beautiful dog...
Nessa


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rottieluv said:


> My dog is a working dog and he is a GREAT family pet. Not thmany people use dogs for work anymore.....or well most people don't. This is just my opinion, but that one breeder I was looking is breeding junk yard type dogs. I have found a few more sites where they breed them to protect the owner's family.
> 
> Its still a pretty dog though.


I didn't say working breeds, I said Working Breeders. Did you get your dog from a working breeder? or were the dogs bred to be pets?

for instance I know I talk about Hawk too much but here I go again. Hawkeye's breeder almost always turns away people who want a "pet" aussie. She only sells to Working, Show, and Performance homes. She sometimes makes an exception on older dogs that she places.


----------



## Rottieluv (Oct 11, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I didn't say working breeds, I said Working Breeders. Did you get your dog from a working breeder? or were the dogs bred to be pets?QUOTE]
> 
> Ohhhh. I'm sorry. I read that wrong. Well then nm. He was just a pet.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Wow, really is a beautiful dog...
> Nessa


I'd have to agree on this.

Although... just the look of that dog alone would keep me VERY far away from any yard he was in. Or any house I knew to have one. Then again, I have an irrational fear of dobies and he really looks like one to me.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

good looking dog.

it's too bad the breeder is fear mongering profiteer


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Border collies are not made to be pets at all... Not to say they don't make a good pet for the right owner but most people do not need a border collie and would probably find owning one wearying.


Laurelin I think it might depend.... If one studies the original beginnings of the border BC (all of the different working invironments) with the understanding that a BC was breed /should be from what I have learned from the herding world to be extraordinarly biddable and excell at partnering up with a handler to control livestock in a very calm measured fashion when needed. (Herding as in/verses chasing and controlling livestock on it's own without a partner/handler/supervision) 




*So called* well bred border collies from the herding folks generally revolve/d around the foundation of extremely good temperament also..

When one experiences this type of BC they are surprised nowadays. I certainly was in having dealt with hundreds of Bc's and observing possibly a few thousand when considering watching trials and out in in public in the last 20years

Now add to the formula dogs that are currently bred or condtioned to be high strung and over the top then I could certainly understand the image of not being a good PET dog.. In my understand a *properly bred* BC should be both a good pet and a good calm worker when needed to be.

Then thier is the issue of breeders who attempt to breed in and out certain characteristics to better fit various molds. I have met many Bc,s that did not look or act like well ...BC's

Would'nt you agree? But in essence considering what you are saying in many cases if not the majority (thus generally) this might be true.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

deege39 said:


> That's the only "fact" they have? That's not a factual statement. I've never been burglarized, and I've had a 20lb dog with me... I've never been burglarized because I live in a safe community...


Wrong - it's because Donatello is such a fierce little guy that people are scared of being gnawed on to death 

Just like with Wally - Cotons make great guard dogs because I've never been robbed or even looked at the wrong way (well, once) since walking him.

A burglar would either be in awe of how fast he can run away or scared of the ever food-probing nose and those eyes that make him look like he's looking at you not like you're holding food, but you ARE the food!  



Laurelin said:


> Border collies are not made to be pets at all... Not to say they don't make a good pet for the right owner but most people do not need a border collie and would probably find owning one wearying.


Wouldn't this apply to 90% of the breeds?

They are right for the right owner.

Most people don't need them.

How many people actually NEED a dog? And just about every breed mentions to look at your lifestyle, etc when researching what breed to bring into your life.


----------



## PeanutAndOmar (Oct 18, 2009)

I've said it before, and will say it again....

I completely understand the mentality of the owner desiring a protection dog. Once you've experienced a violent crime, you are never really the same. It's very easy to judge someone when you haven't walked a mile in their shoes....

That said, this breeder is a ******bag. Fear mongering sucks. And using a dog that deserves love and a happy home to poster model for a weapon is kinda crappy.

The dog is a beaut. I'd have one. yes, I love the idea it could really take a bite outta crime, not gonna lie, but I'd have one to have a happy dog. This one reminds me of a cross between a dob and a rodesion.

All I am saying is don't judge someone for wanting a big dog to make them feel safe. It doesn't automatically mean bad owner.

Now, I am gonna go feed my wus. I lurve his scaredy cat butt.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

PeanutAndOmar said:


> I've said it before, and will say it again....
> 
> I completely understand the mentality of the owner desiring a protection dog.


[/QUOTE]

All I am saying is don't judge someone for wanting a big dog to make them feel safe. It doesn't automatically mean bad owner.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A true protection dog, such as a police K-9, is a major liability and major training/handling responsibility. But in return, the dog serves a real protection function. Very very few people need or are suitable to own an animal like that.

An untrained "protection" dog is even more of a liability without the functionality in return. The dog would likely be unreliable and could as easily attack its owners as a burglar. Even k9 cops warn other cops not to run when they release the dog as the dog can't tell a cop from a robber and WILL go after whoever is trying to get away or attack their cop handler.

My dog is not there to protect me, I am well trained in the use of firearms and unarmed combat and a good dose of common sense never hurt anyone either. However, I appreciate the potential deterrence he provides by (in the house) barking if strangers come to the porch or the yard and (in public) by being a fairly large and intimidating animal. Just as simply having confidence and looking about while you walk makes you less a target, so does a dog of almost any breed (who wants to try to purse snatch someone while their dog is barking their head off or biting one's legs?)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Laurelin I think it might depend.... If one studies the original beginnings of the border BC (all of the different working invironments) with the understanding that a BC was breed /should be from what I have learned from the herding world to be extraordinarly biddable and excell at partnering up with a handler to control livestock in a very calm measured fashion when needed. (Herding as in/verses chasing and controlling livestock on it's own without a partner/handler/supervision)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes I agree having trained with sport bred collies and then having attended USBCHA trials. Most people familiar with the over the top maniac BC would be shocked at the working dogs and how well balanced they are. But still the breed isn't intended nor bred to be pets (at least the well bred ones anyways). They're meant to be workers but that's not to say they can't be pets too.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Shell said:


> A true protection dog, such as a police K-9, is a major liability and major training/handling responsibility. But in return, the dog serves a real protection function. Very very few people need or are suitable to own an animal like that.
> 
> An untrained "protection" dog is even more of a liability without the functionality in return. The dog would likely be unreliable and could as easily attack its owners as a burglar. Even k9 cops warn other cops not to run when they release the dog as the dog can't tell a cop from a robber and WILL go after whoever is trying to get away or attack their cop handler.


 2 of my relatives who are in law enforcement have bite scars to prove that point. The k9 rehab center I am part of occasionaly gets X'd police dogs who have been DQ'd from service for having being written up more than once or twice for this infraction.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

sparkle said:


> 2 of my relatives who are in law enforcement have bite scars to prove that point. The k9 rehab center I am part of occasionaly gets X'd police dogs who have been DQ'd from service for having being written up more than once or twice for this infraction.


I spent 6 years working with law enforcement. We had 2-3 K-9 officers on the force. We were taught that if anything ever happened to one of the K-9 handlers that the dogs were trained to guard that handler against everyone. They would not care if the person trying to approach the injured handler was another officer or the bad guy. We were taught that if a handler was ever injured on duty that we were to wait until another one of the K-9 handlers arrived to take care of the situation. Officers were to be warned to NOT approach the injured officer.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sparkle-

Yep. A cop I worked with told about being in the station one day when a K9 got loose and was running around checking things out and cornered a cop who got the fun of standing on a table till the handler could be found.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Shell said:


> Sparkle-
> 
> Yep. A cop I worked with told about being in the station one day when a K9 got loose and was running around checking things out and cornered a cop who got the fun of standing on a table till the handler could be found.


 lol


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Shell said:


> Sparkle-
> 
> Yep. A cop I worked with told about being in the station one day when a K9 got loose and was running around checking things out and cornered a cop who got the fun of standing on a table till the handler could be found.


I don't understand the purpose of standing on a table?

Obviously the K9 did not wish to engage the person because a table would not even slow down a working dog. 

I also wonder what training methods these departments are using and where they are getting their dogs. A working dog should be stable and not loose cannons.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I also wonder what training methods these departments are using and where they are getting their dogs. A working dog should be stable and not loose cannons.


I was wondering the same thing

Although I know where some of the dogs come from that I have knowledge of and how they are/are not trained.

Some of the k-9 officers that I know really like and prefer a highly wound up dog frothing and yelping at the end of a tight/barely restrainable leash because as they tell me...it brings much more excitement for EVERYONE involved


----------



## fstwrtr (Dec 5, 2012)

Proof that ignorance has moved from the trailer park to the dog park. Grammar aside this breed doesn't have a fighting chance, it will have an uphill battle as long as this guy is promoting it.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

fstwrtr said:


> Proof that ignorance has moved from the trailer park to the dog park.


Despite the fact that this thread was old, and there was no sense in grave digging it, I'm going to respond anyway.

That was completely unnecessary.


----------

